# What do YOU think this cube is?



## daniel0731ex (Feb 13, 2010)

*What do YOU think this cube is? (WITH ANSWERS)*

*UPDATE:*

Hmm, weird. I actually thought that most people would answer something else.

Yes, it is a Type B. Cuts corners well, pops quite a bit, and feels very light in your hand. The turning is not as smooth and have a slight clicky feel. Now, can you think of another cube with the same characteristics?




From the reviews that I have watched, it seems that Joy cubes have a slightly clicky feel out of box. It is regarded as the best OH cube by some of the cubers because of its light weight. Some people says that it have amazing tolerance, althought the popping can be a bit of problem. 

Here are some pictures of the Joy Cube and the Type B DIY (Left: Joy Cube Right: Type B):
(Joy cube pictures from Speedcubes.net by Stefan Pochmann)



























In Erik Akkersdijk's Joy cube unboxing video he mentioned that the Joy cubes' pieces are similar to the Type B hybrid he used to break the WR. he also mentioned that the Joy cube actually feels LIKE his type B hybrid. 

As i mentioned above, the Joy cube seems to have the clicky feel out of box from the 5+ video and text reviews that i have saw. The springs of a type B cube are sanded down on both ends, which also seems to be the same in stefan's Joy cube pictures; the screws are identical as well.

The Joy cube core used to be black, but now it's a disgusting blue color. The Type B core also have the digusting blue color, and it actually used to be black when it first appeared in the market.



There is two possibilities that could explain the similarity between these two cubes: 1) The type B is the copy of the Joy cube; or 2) These two cubes are the same. 
The first possibility is much more likely, as there is also an edison clone made in china (i will be posting about this cube soon). However, There is still a slight difference is that the Edison cubes have textured surface, while the clone have smooth surfaces. The plastic hardness is also different.
Despite the first option being the more likely answer, the second possibility also have a very high possibility. Firstly, the core color is extremely similar. Most Chinese copies doesn't seems to be able to copy the plastic or the dye of the original cube. Yet not only the colors are similar, even the history of the molds seems to match. Secondly, from what i have seen in the pictures at speedcubes.net, both of these cubes have the same reflective texture on the piece. The only difference that ia have noticed is that there is some excess plastic on the center caps. But i think it is only that particular cap that have such molding imperfection. 
(P.S. the type B also seems to have the same problem of center caps pooping off like the Joy cube)


I am not trying to say for sure that they are the same thing and we are being ripped off, I'm just simply trying to point out these interesting facts for you guys to think about. Perhaps in the future we'll find out about the truth about these cubes. 


====================================================================

I'm not trying to find out what cube this is, I already know what it is. I'm trying to verify something else.


I''ll add something else when i got my answers.




What do YOU think this cube is? 


















(ignore the one on the left)





(ignore the one on the left)






This cube cuts corner very well, but pops a lot. 



Don't try to *check* your answer by searching, just say your answer if you know what it is.


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 13, 2010)

Type C (I) ?

Edit: On second thought I'll say type B.

I thought you said it _doesn't _ pop.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks sort of like a Maru, but a Maru doesn't have washers, so I don't know.


Why is this not in the cube identification thread?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 13, 2010)

My best guess would be Type B.


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 13, 2010)

blue core and very light?? anyway, *maybe* it's a type B, maybe not


----------



## Tortin (Feb 13, 2010)

Cubetech! Because the core is blue.


----------



## spunkymp4 (Feb 13, 2010)

I heard Marus had blue cores so I'll go with that.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks just like a type B I had a couple years ago (except for the stickers, but I guess they change often).


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 13, 2010)

A1??


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 13, 2010)

i am pretty confident by now it is an AI, thanks to rainbowboy for jogging my memory, i have one sitting right in front of me too, wait, AI's don;t have wird colored cores, so i'm gonna say C4Y frame and type c cubies hybrid


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 13, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> A1??









No way that's an a-1. A-1s have yellow cores and the screw doesn't have a built in washer.

I'm going to say it's a random cube made by some random chinese factory.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 13, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Why is this not in the cube identification thread?


+1


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 13, 2010)

Because you didn't read the part where he says he knows what it is and wants you to guess?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh. I didn't know this was a guessing game.Sorry.
Anyhoo.
A1-NONONO! They have yellow cores :3
I keep rewinding to Type B though.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 14, 2010)

Type B?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 14, 2010)

one of the older molds of rubiks DIY.


----------



## Dene (Feb 14, 2010)

Type G for this thread is GAY.


----------



## Bomber (Feb 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> Type G for this thread is GAY.



I couldn't agree more! When I clicked on the thread after seeing that you had posted I was hoping the post would be as simple and down to earth as that. 

Thank you Dene, thank you much.

I am honestly trying hard to find a point in this thread, I suppose it's like all of daniel0731ex's. Absolute twoddle.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 14, 2010)

Type B. If not that then Maru. My first guess is type B.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 14, 2010)

Bomber said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Type G for this thread is GAY.
> ...



If someone else had said that...
There would be an argument about "gay".


----------



## Edward (Feb 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> Type G for this thread is GHEY.


Fix'd


----------



## ianini (Feb 14, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Bomber said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...


Oh god, that would be bad. Another thread about the misuse of the word "gay".


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> Type G for this thread is GAY.



Dene is transexual?


----------



## janilo_139 (Feb 14, 2010)

rubiks.com DIY??


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 14, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Type G for this thread is GAY.
> ...



omglolwut no wai.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Type G for this thread is *STUPID*.
> ...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 14, 2010)

Updated.

sorry about the bad sentence structure, my English is not very good.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 14, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Updated.
> 
> sorry about the bad sentence structure, my English is very good.


fixed


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 14, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Updated.
> ...



:fp:confused:

I'm sure most people on this forum could write better than THAT.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 14, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



I meant that for english not being your 1st language, it is good.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 15, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> the screws are identical as well.



Pretty sure they're not. Check the thread lengths and how rounded the heads are.


----------



## Dene (Feb 15, 2010)

Dene can get away with saying whatever he likes. Except when Woney says "no".

But seriously, what's the big deal with the word "gay"? It has been used as an alternative for "stupid" or "bad" or "dumb" my entire life. Why should I change that now because suddenly it's popular to be of a homosexual disposition?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 15, 2010)

Dene said:


> Dene can get away with saying whatever he likes. Except when Woney says "no".
> 
> But seriously, what's the big deal with the word "gay"? It has been used as an alternative for "stupid" or "bad" or "dumb" my entire life. Why should I change that now because suddenly it's popular to be of a homosexual disposition?



Because you're gay.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 15, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > the screws are identical as well.
> ...



Hmm, i guess my argument isn't valid then.

But i wonder if the Type B fine-tuned to the optimal tension would feel as good as the Joy cube?


----------

